# Any hints for a sucessful FET?



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

We are about to start a FET cycle and I was wondering if anyone had any advice as to what to eat etc to try for that all important BFP. Any advice would be helpful.

thanks
Linzi
x


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Linzi

First of all the best of luck with your fet 

I had 2 BFNs before my BFP which resulted in the birth of my daughter. I can only go by my own experience, but the first 2 times i was so stressed. I practically stayed in bed for days! The 3rd time i decided to carry on as normal, i even went out for lunch straight from my transfer. I never ate or drank anything special and didnt have reflexology (i did the first 2 times). I truly believe that what will be will be. I did everything 'right' the first 2 times and got BFNs. So i guess im saying try to be positive and stay as relaxed as you can. Those embies will stick if they're meant to stick!

Im keeping everything crossed for you!

Lxx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Best of luck with your FET    

Like lola I got myself so worked up about it and had acupuncture with all my treatments until the last FET and it worked.  I just tried to get on with life as normal as possible was convinced it hadn't worked and went out for a drink after having a go on the cross trainer for 30 minutes!

My Dr told me there was nothing I could do as it all depended on the grading of the embryo, but I did try to forget about it.

Wishing you the best of luck

x


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I am starting a medicated FET on the 8thof Feb, I will be having acupunture. I find it always helps me relax


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

I had a successful natural FET and the one thing I did different this time was to have sex the morning of ET! It had been recommended to me by someone else who had a successful FET.
Hettie


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hiya

I had a BFP with a natural FET and also like Lola i was stressed with the previous treatment, so i decided with FET not to tell ANYONE  that way i wasnt constantly being asked about it.  Dont know if this helped but i agree with Lola that if its meant to stick it will.  Best of luck and     

Love Sandra xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Linzi,   wishing you all the very best with your FET cycle. 

We have just started the same thing, its a medicated cycle however and so I began the spray yesterday. There is some great support and advice on this site and having only recently joined I'm finding it's great to talk to other people in a similar situation. 

I am trying to stay as positive as possible and I'm having some reflexology as I have a large cyst on each ovary and I'm hoping this might help reduce them but other than that nothing different. 

I really hope all goes well for you, what date is your embryo transfer? Ours is Mar 4th.

Take care, MV


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

After getting a BFN with a blast on my fresh cycle I was very cynical about my chances with natural FET, however to give myself the best chance I started reflexology and accupuncture about a month before.  Food wise I ate organic as much as possible (but I am not a huge veggie fan) and I had organic muesli with brazil nuts for brekkie every day which was more like bird seed mixed with milk    I found FET a lot less stressful  

Wishing you lots of luck


----------

